# Mirtazapine



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Maz (congrats on becoming a mod!   )

I hope this is an appropriate question to be asking in here....

I have just started taking mirtazapine (ptsd/pnd) and wondered is it ok to take a Piriton tablet too?  Just wondering as I know both can have a sedatory effect...

Thanks hun x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Katie 

Thanks for the congrats and no probs it is appropriate question   or at least one I can answer  

Nothing to say you couldn't take a Piriton when on mirtazapine but like you say they are both very sedative so may make you more drowsy/heavy than one or the other alone. Mirtazapine works in exactly the same way as Piriton does to create the sedative effect by blocking histamine receptors (it works differently to create the antidepressant effect).

If you did want to take both then try taking them at different times of the day to try to reduce the sedative effect. Alternatively take a non-sedating anti-histamine such as loratidine or cetirizine (assuming that they work for you as I know some people find that they respond better to certain anti-histamines over others)

Just want to check if you are still breast-feeding the twins or not? As this would affect choice of drug.

Hope this helps and isn't too late a reply  Hope the mirtazapine helps too.

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh fab, thanks hun  

No, not b/feeding the babies so no worries from that point of view.

Will try a piriton in the morning then and see how it goes.

Am not expecting to drive or operate any heavy machinery in the next few days so if it's makes me Zzz that's ok  

Thanks again Maz...and thanks for the good wishes on the mirtazpine too.   

x x x x

(Ps Lily's looking gorrrrrgeous!)


----------

